# MPTC Firearms Instructor



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

Does anyone have the ammo requirements off the top of their head? I can't find my paperwork, and wanted to get a ballpark on the cost. I have to foot my own ammo bill.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Off the top of my head when I went thru we burnt over 1000 rounds of duty pistol, 50 of Shotgun, maybe 100 of revolver, and 200 in Tactical Rifle


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2009)

TRPDiesel said:


> Off the top of my head when I went thru we burnt over 1000 rounds of duty pistol, 50 of Shotgun, maybe 100 of revolver, and 200 in Tactical Rifle


Thanks TRPDiesel. I just found the answer.

Ammunition requirements for 8 Day Basic Firearms Instructor Course

It looks like they went up on Patrol Rifle Ammo... ouch. 
Probably looking at $600. It's worth it though.


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

5-0 said:


> Thanks TRPDiesel. I just found the answer.
> 
> Ammunition requirements for 8 Day Basic Firearms Instructor Course
> 
> ...


I'd bring extra pistol ammo. We shot the qual course about a dozen times in its self plus practice. Like I said it was probably close to 1000 rounds by the end of the class.


----------



## BPD142 (May 22, 2002)

go to smith and wesson, longer class and costs more but they supply the ammo


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Holy cow 5-0! I guess I'm thankful that my PD supplies the ammo, the car, and pays for lunch. That sucks, but it is fun!


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2009)

Johnny Law said:


> Holy cow 5-0! I guess I'm thankful that my PD supplies the ammo, the car, and pays for lunch. That sucks, but it is fun!


Yeah. It's my p/t gig that I am trying to get f/t with. I will most likely be paid for my time, so that will offset the ammo. It's a small price to pay for a great opportunity. I'll pm you a funny story about some people that lost out on it. I shake my head at the new generation coming on the job sometimes... haha


----------



## midwatch (Jan 5, 2007)

5-0 said:


> I'll pm you a funny story about some people that lost out on it. I shake my head at the new generation coming on the job sometimes... haha


I could tell you a funny story about how I got FUCKED out of my firearms instructor training. I mean, I only have 12 years on the job and chased after it for 2+ years, but screw it lets give it to the kid with 6 MONTHS of experience. Guess I better stop spending so much time doing my job and more time practicing my fellatio skills. 

Sorry, rant over.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2009)

midwatch said:


> I could tell you a funny story about how I got FUCKED out of my firearms instructor training. I mean, I only have 12 years on the job and chased after it for 2+ years, but screw it lets give it to the kid with 6 MONTHS of experience. Guess I better stop spending so much time doing my job and more time practicing my fellatio skills.
> 
> Sorry, rant over.


That sucks man... That wasn't the case here. We are almost exclusively Part-Timers, and our F/T guy is currently in the academy. I talked to him about it, and he was cool.

On a side note, anyone else on the site going?

edit: my fellatio skills blow


----------

